# How much would a 16.1hh TB weigh?



## Lurky McLurker (10 April 2011)

As above.  Medium-weight TB, in pretty much perfect condition, lean and fit but not underweight - anyone with a similar horse know how much they weigh?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 April 2011)

My 17h2 warmblood was a very skinny 650kg, so maybe 550/600kg? If it's for transport/towing, go for the top MAM you can. If it's for medication, use a weightape and keep a record-they're not very accurate but it'll give you an idea.


----------



## Becki1802 (10 April 2011)

According to the weight tape my 16.2hh KWPN Warmblood is 520kg - I round it up to 550kg though when travelling / worming / feeding as I think he is tall, lean but muscly so I always think he must weigh more!!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (10 April 2011)

16.2 tb in my sig is about 450kg with weigh tape.


----------



## Steeleydan (10 April 2011)

My sisters 16.1hh TB is 513 on the weigh tape but he is lean, fit and just finished a hard seasons hunting, he has just begun his summer holiday and usually goes up to about 560, whilst roughed off.


----------



## millreef (10 April 2011)

First stand on the bathroom scales and record your weight and step off, then step back on again whilst balancing your 16.1hh TB carefully in both hands and record this weight.  Finally take the first weight away from the second weight and you'll know how much he weighs.  Hope this helps - can you post a picture of the process please?


----------



## Whoopit (10 April 2011)

millreef said:



			First stand on the bathroom scales and record your weight and step off, then step back on again whilst balancing your 16.1hh TB carefully in both hands and record this weight.  Finally take the first weight away from the second weight and you'll know how much he weighs.  Hope this helps - can you post a picture of the process please?

Click to expand...

Ah, excellent advice. This is just what I do


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (10 April 2011)

mine is 16.2hh and very fit and muscular, weight tapes at 500 approx but id guess is actually nearer 530/540 due to muscle mass.

for travelling/lorry i would go with a max of 550 and you wont be over.


----------



## criso (10 April 2011)

On a weighbridge, my 16 2 TB has ranged  between 540 - 580. He averages 560 - 570 when he is about right and moderately muscled up.
The weight tape consistently comes in about 25 kg under his actual weight.


----------



## badgerdog (10 April 2011)

My 16.2hh measures 618k on the weight tape but looks a bit ribby at the moment.  I think this is misleading as he has a very deep girth and can't be his true weight.

My previous 16.2hh 7/8 TB's ideal weight used to be 570k.  I weighed him at the weighbridge once and the difference between his true weight and the weight tape was only 2k!  He must have been the perfect shape!


----------

